# Toys for a 1 year old boy?



## krissie1234uk

Dylan turns one on the 18th, and I'm stuck for what else to buy him for his birthday.
So far we've bought:
Smart Trike
Pop up tent and play tunnel
ITNG play mat 
ITNG Pinky Ponk

Going to get a few clothes, but any suggestions for other bits that a 1 year old boy might like that will last through the year?
(He got a bounce and spin zebra for Christmas and my mum's getting him a bubble maker, so these are out!)


----------



## louise1302

im stuck too where did you get the pinky ponk from, ive seen the big ninky nonk in debenhamd but not the flying one

we got a smart trike and some pjs and thats it up to know i have seen a thomas the tank that you sit on and it goes around a track its half price in argos atm too

ive also seen some wooden shape sorter toys that i might get and some stacker toys

x


----------



## Vickie

what about mega bloks? or some crafts stuff? paints etc.


----------



## mommyof3co

How about some wooden puzzles? Hayden's favorite toy at that age, and still one he plays with alot was this fisher price train

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51MGEfbfWnL._SL500_AA280_.jpg

We buy alot of Melissa and Doug wooden toys, they have some cut and slice food from them that they all love, we got it for Hayden for his 2nd bday but I'm sure he would have enjoyed it before then as well


----------



## x-li-x

the thomas train that goes round on a track that they sit on and the fisherprice train are both good ideas logan has these and loves em. he also has a laugh n learn story time chair which he seems to love and a load of books he tends to pick up and just turn ect xxx


----------



## krissie1234uk

We got the Pinky Ponk from Toys r Us, it was £7 odd but it was the soft and cosy world one to go with the play mat.
I'd love the Thomas train but we just don't have the room for it, same with the story time chair. Definately interested in the fisherprice train, Dylan likes putting things in things at the moment so think he'd like putting the animals on the train. 
Got him some bits today, might get him some more lego duplo instead of megablocks cos he's already got some of that. Craft stuff is a great idea too, we're moving to a house with a garden so can always let him loose with paint when the weather is nice!
Thanks ladies!


----------



## louise1302

the fisher price train is brill it plays a song as it goes around the rom and a different song depending which animal you put in, archie loves his, am reconsidering the thomas as i dont know if ill have room for it


----------



## beancounter

this is Finns favorite toy:
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/V-Tech-Disco...s_Creative_Educational_RL?hash=item20af495bbd
I dont think you can buy them new though. I got on off ebay because nursery has one and the toys are rotated and he was upset it wasnt there any more!

He likes his stacky rings, his ball pool, and stacky cups too. They are all quite cheap toys.


----------



## krissie1234uk

We got him all that for Christmas. Dylan loves his stacking cups, in fact it was the first present he opened and we couldn't get him to leave them alone to open any more without hiding them, haha. 
Thats the problem with birthdays so close to Chrimbo, need to save some ideas for birthday next time! That tree house looks great, it's got loads of stuff in it. I'll have a look on ebay hun, cheers.


----------



## beancounter

it is quite good and quite complex, i think he will be playing with it for years. At the moment he presses a button and dances to the song but the animals fit in special slots and tell you they are squirrels and whatnot. And they go quite cheap.

He's already got stacky cups too but my OH insisted on getting the marks and spencers ones with the numbers on... I think they are more for dad ;) and while we were they he got a push and go giraffe too. And he's getting a drum.

oh.. and I'm getting him a shiny helium balloon, he loves them best of all!
arnt 1st birthdays exciting? can you tell im excited? :blush:


----------



## x-li-x

A wooden train track like the Thomas ones. Logan enjoys these he takes re tracks apart n tries to put the together n he plays with the trains ect keeps him occupied for a good while. He also likes his aquadraw thing and then there's toys he carry everywhere and becomes obsessed with, these are his yojojo toy, handy manny talking toolbox, his fisherprice tool bag n little toys, and mickey mouse hotdog dancer. He seems to love these the most ATM. Always has one of them near him and takes em bed with him lol . X


----------



## Misstinkster

I dont think you can go wrong with an aquadraw (even though they are for ages 3+ my little boy has one and supervised they are really good fun for them without mess),If he likes scribbling crayola do a really good set of super washable pens for 1+. they are pretty good. things that will help develop his co-ordination and social skills are ideal at this age, simple things like wooden fit the shape jigsaws, toy cars (tonka do a really great set in argos for ages 1+) wooden building blocks, and the fisher price little people range are really good for little hands. I always found he enjoyed the smaller simpler toys so he was pretty easy to buy for, but dont spend too much on bigger items cuz he will outgrow them just as fast aas his clothes. Hope that helps


----------



## krissie1234uk

See I just dismissed the aquadraw because of the age thing, he does painting at nursery and has played with crayons at home but he always starts chewing on them! It doesn't hold his attention much though, maybe I need to encourage this more!
Am I best to buy a big one (Toys r us are selling an ITNG one for £15 at the moment!) or the small ones they sell in Argos?
Dylan has the fisherprice toolset, it's great. Got it on a car boot for 50p with everything there and it had hardly been used!


----------



## louise1302

boots have the cars aquadraw reduced from 35 to 17.50 i got one for archie yesterday in the trafford centre, i dont think he will manage the car on the track but i can see him scribbling away lol


----------



## Weeplin

Does he have an activity table? Jason loves his, he has the Leapfrog bilingual activity table. The fisherprice amazing animals train like some other mums have mentioned is also a fab toy although quite pricey I think but the quality is great. Jason also has the ITNG spinning Gazebo shape sorter and a mickey mouse pop up toy which is similar to this one https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ELC-Whos-Ins...&pt=UK_Toys_Games_Toys_CA&hash=item335c78d07b but in Mickey mouse theme.


----------



## krissie1234uk

Bit weird that I've not been on for months due to moving house and the first day I get back online this post is back on the front page! Anyway, Dylan got spoilt rotten for his birthday so thanks for all the ideas. 
I really rate the fisher price little people sets, and Dylan loves his pop up tent and tunnel if anyone is looking for ideas.


----------



## winegums

umm jakob will be 1 next week
nanny and grandad have got him a smart trike
great nanny put a nice amount of money into his personal savings account
me and daddy have got some 'that's not my...' usbourne books and a couple of other toddler books
a fisher price crocodile toy that chomps when you push it
a couple of baby music instruments
a paddling pool
early learning center sensory ball pit with loads of extra play balls
a t shirt
a giant 80liter crates worth of mega bloks........
but im still looking for more :( everything i see that i like for him he already has :S xx


----------



## winegums

still looking for ideas but he has the fisher price train and the aqua draw i bought the leapfrog table today................ 99p local off ebay mint condition! woo!


----------



## charlotteb24

Thanks ladies you have given me some ideas too, Noah seems yo be getting bored of the toys he has. I wouldn't reccomend the little peoples range for 1 year olds, Noah has the car park and the farm and doesn't use them however hard we show him how to play wih them. Though he does like the little peoples tractor and the shape sorting cookie jar.

I may have a look in Argos today for the aqua draw as I think he may enjoy that. Noah is facinated with balls (lol I mean the plastic ones or footballs haha) so I may get him one of those ball poppers they show on the telly, think they are fisher price too? And definatly some wooden puzzles and a new set of stacking cups as he's lost half of his!


----------



## winegums

jakob loves balls too lol!! bought a pack of 100 play balls at tesco and going to get him the ELC sensory ball pit :) xx


----------



## AnnaHughes

charlotteb24 said:


> Thanks ladies you have given me some ideas too, Noah seems yo be getting bored of the toys he has. I wouldn't reccomend the little peoples range for 1 year olds, Noah has the car park and the farm and doesn't use them however hard we show him how to play wih them. Though he does like the little peoples tractor and the shape sorting cookie jar.
> 
> I may have a look in Argos today for the aqua draw as I think he may enjoy that. Noah is facinated with balls (lol I mean the plastic ones or footballs haha) so I may get him *one of those ball poppers they show on the te*lly, think they are fisher price too? And definatly some wooden puzzles and a new set of stacking cups as he's lost half of his!

If you mean the ones advertised, they are playskool - Reuben has one - be warned, it is VERY noisy!!!! Quite expensive too £24.99 in argos! Reuben does love it though, he had it for a xmas pressie, and is one of his favourites!


I must say, i feel guilty now - we are buying Reuben a smart trike - thats it, nothing else as that is £60. However he has lots of aunts/grandmas that will buy presents for him. We are also taking him to the soft play with his cousins, then back to ours for family to have cake, but i might have to start looking again for a few more pressies!


----------



## krissie1234uk

I wouldn't feel guilty, we went overboard and he only plays with a few of the toys he got.


----------

